# Obsidian 700D Mainboard kompatibel?



## rabitt81 (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo, bin stark am überlegen mir dieses Case zu kaufen. Als mögliche Mainboards stehen einmal das Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7 sowei das Asus Crosshair IV Extreme zur auswahl meine frage jetz bekomm ich eines dieser Mainboards Problemlos verbaut? oder muß ich mit irgendwwelchen Einschränkungen leben? Beste Dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Februar 2011)

Problemloses verbauen möglich!


----------



## mwittrock82 (9. Februar 2011)

Sollte problemlos klappen. Selbst im Graphite-Gehäuse ist Platz ohne Ende


----------



## rabitt81 (9. Februar 2011)

ich danke für die Guten Nachrichten. In diesem Sinne Danke


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. Februar 2011)

Jepp sollte für gwöhnlich keine Probleme geben


----------

